# Can ptc fittings be used on hardlines?



## thatdoodle (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm installing copper hardlines and was wondering if I can use ptc fittings instead of flaring. Also, can I use the ptc fittings that came with my air ride kit? The kit came with dot plastic lines


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, ptc work with hardlines


----------



## thatdoodle (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. Are ptc fittings for the d.o.t plastic lines the same as ones for copper?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes. It has been done MANY times. I'm about to do hardlines with PTC fittings, but i'm using aluminum instead of copper. My buddy already bent them for me, i just need to install them.


----------



## thatdoodle (Jan 31, 2008)

Love this forum. Couldn't find this info anywhere


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You can use PTC fittings on:
- polyethylene
- nylon
- polyurethane
- other plastic tubing
- soft metals such as brass and copper

You cannot use PTC fittings on:
- hard metals
- chrome plated metals

The temperature rating varies by manufacturer but most are perfect between -30C and +70C (-22F to 176F) if you use standard seals but if you switch to Viton seals you can usually go up to 110C or so (230F).

Again it depends on the brand and it varies but most (if not all) are rated for 220+psi at 20C (68F) but it drops at higher temperatures.

Hope this can help someone out


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

thatdoodle said:


> Love this forum. Couldn't find this info anywhere


:heart::wave:


----------



## thatdoodle (Jan 31, 2008)

The fittings I have do not look like they have seals in them. I have an air lift easystreet kit. Is there a difference? I checked there site and they say all there fittings are npt



MechEngg said:


> You can use PTC fittings on:
> - polyethylene
> - nylon
> - polyurethane
> ...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I'm guessing that stainless steel is an example of a hard metal that can't be used on PTC fittings?


----------



## thatdoodle (Jan 31, 2008)

These are the same chrome plated fittings in my kit
http://shop.airliftcompany.com/products/271197/Straight_Fittings


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ I'm guessing that stainless steel is an example of a hard metal that can't be used on PTC fittings?


technically, yes. however many people have good luck using stainless with PTC fittings. the issue with hard metals and PTC fitting is that there are little metal teeth inside the fitting that keeps the line from pulling out, the harder metals dont give the teeth as much of a "bite" potentially allowing the line to blow out at high psi.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Good to know. Would it be a safe assumption that the PTC fittings supplied in Air Lift's kit adequate enough to utilize hardlines?


----------



## thatdoodle (Jan 31, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ Good to know. Would it be a safe assumption that the PTC fittings supplied in Air Lift's kit adequate enough to utilize hardlines?


X2


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes, they're just fine to use. :thumbup:


----------



## thatdoodle (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

